# open firmware ?



## bebert22 (7 Décembre 2004)

SALUT A TOUS
j'ai un petit problème avec mon powermac g4 quicksilver de 2001,
Au démarrage je tombe systematiquement sur open firmware après un bong style
tonalité de téléphone.
Toutes les commandes y sont passées reset nvram etc...
je peux quand même démarrer os x en tapant bye.
Alors la question...
Y a t'il une commande que je peux entrer dans le firmware en "dure" pour qu'il démarre automatiquement sur os x.

merci d'avance

bebert


----------



## xanadu (7 Décembre 2004)

bebert22 a dit:
			
		

> SALUT A TOUS
> j'ai un petit problème avec mon powermac g4 quicksilver de 2001,
> Au démarrage je tombe systematiquement sur open firmware après un bong style
> tonalité de téléphone.
> ...



Si j'ai bien compris ta question:Un essai 
Ton CD d'installation/Applications/Open Firmware
Que tu lances et tu décoches la case de demande de mot de passe ou code.... 
Tu redémarres....
on sait jamais


----------



## bebert22 (7 Décembre 2004)

quel cd ? os x


----------



## xanadu (7 Décembre 2004)

bebert22 a dit:
			
		

> quel cd ? os x


Le CD d'installation d'OS X 10.3 c'est certain
Sur les autres je ne peux pas te confirmer


----------



## bebert22 (7 Décembre 2004)

sur mon cd 10.3 je n'ai pas de dossier open firmware


----------



## xanadu (7 Décembre 2004)

Voilà sur le premier CD 10.3  Applications/Utilities


----------



## bebert22 (7 Décembre 2004)

sur mon disque 10.3 j'ai dans utilities : about startup disk,disk first aid et startup disk


----------



## xanadu (7 Décembre 2004)

bebert22 a dit:
			
		

> sur mon disque 10.3 j'ai dans utilities : about startup disk,disk first aid et startup disk



Non pas ce dossier là(pas dans welcome to mac OS X))
Dans applications.
Régles le mode lecture en colonne: Applications/Utilities/Open Firmware Password
 
PS: J'espère que cette recherche au moins va résoudre ton problème


----------



## bebert22 (7 Décembre 2004)

effectivement j'ai trouvé, mais c'est toujours pareil

il faudrait que j'ai la liste de commandes possibles sous open firmware pour
pouvoir parametrer un script de démarage


----------



## xanadu (7 Décembre 2004)

bebert22 a dit:
			
		

> effectivement j'ai trouvé, mais c'est toujours pareil
> 
> il faudrait que j'ai la liste de commandes possibles sous open firmware pour
> pouvoir parametrer un script de démarage



Désolé


----------

